# The Fish Store And More in Buckhead. Where did it Go?



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

I went there last Sunday and the store was gutted. I asked in the sub shop next door and was told they moved to Roswell Rd and Abernathy. But I could not find the store there. Both sides have strip malls but I was not able to locate the fish store. Does anyone have any info? Their website has not been updated and their phone is constantly busy.
Or does anyone have a business card from them with a sales associates phone number? It was my favorite fish store and I want it back.


----------



## Eric (Jul 28, 2005)

From what I've read here and there, they will try to open around Dec 1, so you wouldn't be able to find them yet. If you're on their mailing list they will probably send you an update.


----------



## smiley300 (Nov 3, 2007)

I know what you mean. I went by a few weeks back and everything was gone. I ended up going by The Aviarium to get some water. If they were just moving, I would guess that everyone would have been sent an email or something along those lines. Why risk losing loyal customers. I have not received anything from them. Maybe they sold out and the new owners are moving shop. Just weird that they didn't say anything.


----------



## Eric (Jul 28, 2005)

From what I understand it was a kind of emergency situation: they lost their lease. They even left some stuff behind (see a post on CL about a crab they simply abandoned :chair: ). So, clients can wait...


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

Did they leave the big tank? I would have liked to have that. 

Yes, I heard they lost their lease too. We'll see if their prices are lower once they re-open with an almost definitely cheaper lease payment on the new location.


----------



## smiley300 (Nov 3, 2007)

Wow. Sounds like a mess. I can't imagine what it was like to get everything setup to move and store the livestock. 

From what I saw when I went by, the only thing still in there was the lagoon and the framework for their stock. Everything else was gone, even the big tank, sorry DanH. Maybe they'll have it back up in the new place for everyone to enjoy.

Well, maybe this will be better for everyone in the long run. I'm sure it wasn't cheap there in Buckhead. I don't know how convenient the new place will be for all of their customers but will wait and see.

8)


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

I know, if the area I was told, is where the new store will be, it would be closer to my home and much easier to drive to. 
I sure hope they moved my BN fry with them. They had about 20 or so of them that I dropped off in July prior to going on vacation.


----------



## smiley300 (Nov 3, 2007)

Howdy y'all,

I just got an email from The Fish Store. Here's the new address..

6600 Roswell Road
Suite D
Atlanta, GA 30328
Phone: (404)231-5111

They are currently open for dry goods only. The fish room will be finished in mid-December..

Times:

Monday, Wednesday, Thursday, Friday
11 a.m. – 7:00 p.m.

Saturday
10 a.m. – 6:00 p.m.

Sunday
12:00 p.m. – 5:00 p.m.

Tuesday - Closed

They did mention that once they get finished, they will have a grand re-opening.

I hope everyone has a great weekend.

8)


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I stopped by there today to get a gift exchange gift. Its at the SW corner of the Abernathy-Roswell Rd (hwy 9) intersection. Kind of small, but full of stuff. The fish room has no water yet, but they were several people working on it. I asked them "what did you do with all the fish?". Most were sold, but about 70 kinds are at the owners house. If you ask them for something he has, they will fetch it for you and sell it you. They also have a freezer full of frozen food.


----------



## HiImSean (Aug 15, 2007)

thanks for the update


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

They have some half price filters and small heaters (25W, 50W). I think they have less floor space than they did before.


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

Was their big display tank there?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I didn't see it, but the fish room was obviously "under construction" so I didn't go in.


----------



## Carlo (Dec 28, 2007)

The big 600gal OCT show tank they had in the middle went for 10g's...

-Carlo


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

WHAT???? That's rediculous. Was it really 600g??? And what is OCT? It seemed like it was 8x3x3 or something like that.. which is more like 450-500g. I can't imagine trying to move a tank that size with as much substrate and other stuff that was in it. I hope they took it all out.


----------



## Carlo (Dec 28, 2007)

or maybe it was round? I dunno I cant remember. But it was a 600 and a friend of a friend got it.

-Carlo


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

I only went there once, but the big tank I remember was a rectangle. Right behind the register.


----------



## ikevi (Jul 28, 2006)

Oh no the rectangle one you are thinking about was ~250, with a center drain. The Circular 600 gallon octagonal saltwater tank that was on the right when you entered the store. It was nice but well it was a tall saltwater tank, not what I would have wanted. (Also center overflow but the setup was nice since they had coral all around the center.) In other words the tank they are talking about was designed really only for saltwater, ie I don't even know if the fake coral/drain/overflow setup could even be remove. (I think it was one of those custom designed just for the tank jobs.)


----------



## wetpetshawaii (Sep 26, 2007)

:fish: Do you think this store needs a good Hawaiian marine fish supplier.....I happen to know one.. he he he


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

Only 250g? I thought it was bigger. That is the one I would have wanted.

So was it octagonal or circular???? It can't be both??


----------



## JesseM (Jan 2, 2008)

I am starting a small aquarium and was researching a place to buy fish in Atlanta -- it looks like I hove found it! I don't know anything but am leaning towards guppies -- any thoughts on my choice would be lovely as I am open to inspiration. 

Thank you.


----------



## ringojcp (Nov 15, 2007)

arowana!!!!


----------



## ikevi (Jul 28, 2006)

Danh said:


> Only 250g? I thought it was bigger. That is the one I would have wanted.
> 
> So was it octagonal or circular???? It can't be both??


Yah the one that was rectangle was only ~250 (IE large 6 ft tank). So according to the site the salt tank was octagonal, my memory said circular, but well we will trust the site.

Now to JesseM. So you want to start a fish tank. First off how large? There are a ton places you can go to for fish, and in fact if you go to our local AAAA meeting this Thursday there will likely be some cheap fish. (I don't know how many but is has been 2 months since our last mini auction so there should be something cool there to keep.)


----------



## MiSo (May 3, 2005)

has anyone been there recently? is the fish room open for business?


----------



## HiImSean (Aug 15, 2007)

i plan on stopping by there this morning


----------



## HiImSean (Aug 15, 2007)

well the store is nothing like the old place. its rather small with a very small FW selection and a larger SW selection. they have a few tanks, i think the larges they had was a wave front 120-150g tank. id prolly wait to go back to hear if they get larger FW selection. prices for dry goods looks decent.


----------



## maestro (Feb 25, 2008)

i went there on friday to dig thru the lace rock, they have a nice selection of petrified wood (i haven't seen it for sale anywhere else) their freshwater selection is extremely small, maybe both sides of one of the (maybe) 3 isles. the new location definitely doesn't lend itself to an extensive selection. i was a bit disappointed. when they were in buckhead they had the nicest display tanks! they dont have any now that i saw. and their african cichlids were soooo drab  i hope they step it up soon!


----------



## khudgins (Jan 28, 2008)

*They're working on things*

They're going to be adding some space very soon. Another tenant in the same building (I *think* next door) is moving out in the next few weeks, maybe even next week. That is going to be their display tank/freshwater area. As of right now, the only freshwater they have is the front tanks in their fish room, plus the African tanks and one planted tank (Which my wife cleaned out two weeks ago :razz: )

They're still working on getting a few things in, and I'd expect more display tanks to show up once they get the extra space.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I dropped by there today on my O-ring quest (they had D-rings). The have a freshwater room up and running where a nail salon was. Sparsely populated. No large display tanks yet. The fish look healthy, but seemed to be a uniform faded silver. I think it was a combination of pale substrate and really white light. They had some young discus, but I didn't look at the price.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

In an old nail salon, hm?

I'd be wary of setting up a fish place there, if only because I almost get knocked out by the chemical stench of nail salons when I walk by them. I hope there's no chemical residue in the walls, etc.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

It looks like they gutted it. The floor is bare patching compound, not even tiled. There is no odor.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

That's smart.


----------



## ikevi (Jul 28, 2006)

So they have more than the side wall of misc fresh water fish? It was sad the last time I went there.


----------



## HiImSean (Aug 15, 2007)

last time i went they had some sa/ca cichlids and different puffers you dont see around much


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

It is about one side wall of freshwater. 3 tiers from the front to the back of the store. But its a lot more than the last time I was there.


----------



## Chris Noto (Feb 20, 2008)

In another thread on this forum, one of our members says that he went by the new "Fish Store & More" location and found that they had closed, permanently, as of 9/28/08. I guess that's the end of this thread.


----------

